# Ross Apollo 5 Speed



## modelcarjedi (Feb 25, 2022)

A good friend of mine picked this up at a local estate sale. He dropped it off to me for a bubble bath and lube. I love these bikes and was sad to see it go home. This bike looked like it was barely ridden. I was covered in some crusty yellow gunk. I blew it all apart and shined her up. I wish I would have grabbed a few pics of it outside before I started BUT Maryland weather wasn't having any of that. ENJOY !


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 25, 2022)

Minty!!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 26, 2022)

Nice job !!


----------



## GTBruiser (Mar 22, 2022)

Sweet bike, but, yummy Turbo Coupe, tho!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 22, 2022)

That bicycle is CLEAN ....with a capital "K"

10 mm acorn nut is missing from front brake caliper


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 23, 2022)

GTBruiser said:


> Sweet bike, but, yummy Turbo Coupe, tho!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 23, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> That bicycle is CLEAN ....with a capital "K"
> 
> 10 mm acorn nut is missing from front brake caliper



I found one in my stash for it


----------

